# Stuff that tickles my eyes and ears



## Funkmonkey (Jan 13, 2008)

*Current Audio/Video nirvana inducing mechanism*

Sony 46XBR4 (46" LCD HDTV)
Denon AVR-3310ci
Oppo 983 (universal dvd player)
Parasound Halo A51 (power amp)
Modwright 36.5 (2 channel pre-amp)
Modwright Transporter (streaming device)
2.66 GHz iMac (server and personal computer)
Salk Signature Sound HT3 & HTC (speakers)

speaker cables- DIY Canare "star-quad" 14 gauge (X2 ea.) in a passive bi-amp configuration.
Interconnects- Acoustic research pro (?), DIY Canare
power cords- what ever came with each piece

APC H15 power conditioner


----------

